# Slingshot names!



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I've been designing a few new slingshots but need some cool names for them!









Can anyone think of any names?

Cheers Luke


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

LBurnett said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've been designing a few new slingshots but need some cool names for them!
> 
> ...


cant name something we cat see?


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

well.. I mean just random names.









Can't upload pictures at the minute as I am on my iPod.

Cheers luke


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Well i would like to help ya out, but then I would have nothing for mine lol!

how about Zephyr? or Clawt? all i can come up with that I wont be using myself


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

kinda need some pics for visual refereance


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the names Iryman!









I have come up with some names for the designs now.

Cheers Luke


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

potato


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

someones gotta make a stick shooter and make it look like a carrot ....


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

orange


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Go to tapatalk download the forum app then it is easy as pie if you can take photos with your iPad that is what I use. MM


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> kinda need some pics for visual refereance


----------

